# My run at pork jerky.



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, after drooling all over my keyboard after seeing 

 disco
 Thai pork jerky. I just knew I needed to try something like that.
So, I got the jerky board out. And sliced up 2 pounds on loin at 1/8" pieces.
I figured that after I added the cure. All bets are off on the spices. After some thinking and research. I came up with this:
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 tbs sriracha sauce
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp ginger powder. Next batch I'll use 1 tsp.
2 tbs brown sugar
2 tbs worsy sauce
2 tsp roasted sesame oil.
1/2 tsp cure #1.

Mix all this up well and then mix the pork into it.
After reading Discos comments about the brine not getting deep into the meat. I decided to vacuum marinade this.
Simple to do. I put it in a gallon mason jar. And vacuumed sealed it. And gave it a good shaking around.
After about 12 hours. I emptied the jar into a colander to let it drain while I got the oven preheated to 350 degrees (smoker still down waiting for parts)
Truth be told. I usually just use the oven anyway for jerky.
After the oven is ready, I put the meat in. And let it get to 145 IT. After it got to 145.
I removed it from the oven. And reduced the oven temp to 190. And returned the meat to the oven with the door cracked open to let the moisture out.
After 4 hours I deemed it jerky!








2 jerky trays with the pork ready for the oven.








Test piece after 3 hours. Still needs a touch more dry time. But, man. This tastes awesome! Considering the cost between pork and beef. I'll be making more pork jerky until beef prices
get more realistic. Though some prices have come down. I bought some London broil yesterday for 2.99 a pound. Until then I couldn't find it for less then 6.00 pound.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 12, 2020)

That looks to be some yummy snackage Steve, Like. I'm guessing the pork jerky might be a little easier on the chew than beef. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks good Steve.  I've never made jerky, but your method seems easy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks awesome Steve!
I’m not a jerky guy, but I do like pork jerky better than beef!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

It is.  I'm surprised at how good it is.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks good Steve.  I've never made jerky, but your method seems easy.



Thank you! It is very easy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks good Steve! I made some awhile back,  been wanting to do more...i really liked it. I think I followed 

 Bearcarver
  recipe. 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome Steve!
> I’m not a jerky guy, but I do like pork jerky better than beef!
> Al



Thank you Al. I've only had it once before, store bought. Wasn't very thrilled by the taste. This is much better.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Steve! I made some awhile back,  been wanting to do more...i really liked it. I think I followed
> 
> Bearcarver
> recipe.
> ...


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks great Steve for sure home made beats store bought anytime.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Steve for sure home made beats store bought anytime.
> 
> Warren


Thanks! Yes, it does. And you know the quality of the meat then as well.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 12, 2020)

Well Steve, you got the cogs turning buddy. I tried pork jerky once and it was a disaster. Used a store bought seasoning mix and the stuff was just horrid. I've made tons of beef jerky that's always a big hit but even the trash man didn't want to take the pork. I'm gonna give this a run but will use the dehydrator out on the patio instead of the oven. Great job and thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well Steve, you got the cogs turning buddy. I tried pork jerky once and it was a disaster. Used a store bought seasoning mix and the stuff was just horrid. I've made tons of beef jerky that's always a big hit but even the trash man didn't want to take the pork. I'm gonna give this a run but will use the dehydrator out on the patio instead of the oven. Great job and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! This has a slight kick with heat. I'm doing another batch tomorrow with twice the srirachi. I'll post my thoughts on it.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 12, 2020)

Hey Steve...I just went back and read the ingredients in the marinade. I bet that would make an amazing glaze for pork ribs. I may have to take this to a different level. About time I did some ribs and this may well get used.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks Real Tasty, Steve!!
Nice Color!
Like.
I love Pork Loin Jerky, but I like to cut it "Across Grain".
Like This: Pork Loin Jerky


Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Hey Steve...I just went back and read the ingredients in the marinade. I bet that would make an amazing glaze for pork ribs. I may have to take this to a different level. About time I did some ribs and this may well get used.
> 
> Robert


I was thinking about using this as a marinade for chops.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve that looks really tasty!! The flavor profile would definitely be something I like! I’m sure I’d eat that one piece after the other until gone.


----------



## xray (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks good Steve! Another jerky I need to try.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Steve that looks really tasty!! The flavor profile would definitely be something I like! I’m sure I’d eat that one piece after the other until gone.


Thank you! 



xray said:


> Looks good Steve! Another jerky I need to try.


Thanks!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks great, I used  I think it was 

 dirtsailor2003
  Thai recipe before I and others really liked.  May give yours a shot..


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

looks great Steve!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 13, 2020)

Man that jerky looks good Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that jerky looks good Steve!


Thanks John! I'm finishing a second batch now that has double the  sriracha sauce because while the first batch had some heat. I wanted it to be a bit hotter. This did the trick. It is very good.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

Looks good, i can almost taste it.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 15, 2020)

Well done Steve, looks great buddy!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks good, i can almost taste it.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Well done Steve, looks great buddy!
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2020)

Terrific looking jerky! Big like!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 17, 2020)

disco said:


> Terrific looking jerky! Big like!


Thanks Disco! I'm quite pleased with it. The other jerky you posted looks fantastic. Love the color of it.


----------



## kvn (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks awesome, if you were to marined that into a bad without a vacuum sealer, what would you think for a marined time ? 24 hrs?


----------

